

Two CIA Prisoners in China, 1952–73  - rms
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/csi-studies/studies/vol50no4/two-cia-prisoners-in-china-1952201373.html

======
Flam
I hate the text color so freaking much. I changed it to black with firebug,
but it's a major issue with that site.

------
JunkDNA
Wow. Thanks for sharing that. I had never heard of these two men until now.

------
coryl
20 years gone...must require quite the will!

------
civilian
This isn't loading for me...

~~~
jasonkostempski
Redacted.

